# Italy via France



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

We're planning our trips for next year; in addition to Spain (thanks to all those who've suggested routes on the several threads already running)... that just leaves Northern Italy... possibly down to Lake Garda ...depending on how desparate Russel is for mint jelly :lol: 

We tend to avoid all toll roads but all suggested routes are welcome...

thanks


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Graham,

What time of the year are you planning to travel

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Roads to Italy*

Hi

Many routes to Garda are available but one of the cheapest (toll wise)

From the sea port - assuming Calais...

Calais towards Dunkerque, then head for Lille, Tournai and onwards to Belgium, Mons and Charleroi. Turn right just after Namur and follow signs for Arlon, then Luxembourg. Fill up with diesel in Luxembourg and head towards France, signed as Metz/Nancy. The A31 is toll free so keep rolling towards the N57 and Epinal. Signed then as Thann and Mulhouse, you are close to the Swiss/French border.

Enter Switzerland and buy a motorway sticker, then head for Lucerne, Gottard and Chiasso, entering Italy you see signs for Milano and then you are toll paying. Keep on the A4 towards Venice and leave the motorway and Desenzano sul Garda for the south shores of the Lake or you may take the A22 towards Roverto if you are staying in the north.

You can leave the A4 at Desenzano and travel along the western shores of the Lake to resorts such as Limone and Riva.

The Italian portion can be done toll free but it a bit time consuming.

The N57 is France can be thick with snow. I was lucky last January.

Rusky


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Don, Spain in March, Italy early June 'til early July

Thanks Russ


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

There have been a number of similar queries on MHF, I stay with the simple answer. Invest in a copy of Autoroute to plan routes, you can specify avoid toll roads, set average speeds, calculate daily travelling distances, travelling times, stopovers, fuel costs etc.. It also acts as a map for western Europe if you are fortunate to own a laptop.

It is one of the best investments to be made for the traveller.


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

We once used the Simplon Pass to get from Italy to Switzerland and found it an absolute delight with a genuine feeling of being right up in the clouds. I would certainly recommend it for anybody not in too much of a hurry.

Wordsworth had a slightly darker view of it when he wrote...

Were fellow-travellers in this gloomy Pass,
And with them did we journey several hours
At a slow step. The immeasurable height
Of woods decaying, never to be decayed,
The stationary blasts of waterfalls,
And in the narrow rent, at every turn,
Winds thwarting winds bewildered and forlorn,
The torrents shooting from the clear blue sky,
The rocks that muttered close upon our ears,
Black drizzling crags that spake by the wayside
As if a voice were in them, the sick sight
And giddy prospect of the raving stream,
The unfettered clouds and region of the heavens,
Tumult and peace, the darkness and the light--
Were all like workings of one mind, the features
Of the same face, blossoms upon one tree,
Characters of the great Apocalypse,
The types and symbols of Eternity,
Of first and last, and midst, and without end.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Simplon Pass*

Hi

The cafe/restaurant on the pass does fabulous cheese cake.

Been that way a couple of times. Calais, Reims, Dijon, Besancon, Geneva, Brig, Simplon Pass and then signed as Milan and other Italian destinations.

Rusjy


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Or if you want to have some real fun :wink: 

Go via Chamonix and then 'over the top' to Martigny and then Brig etc etc


----------



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Hi

We went to Italy this year in June and drove over the St Burnard Pass, via Lake Annecy. Fantastic scenery, hardly any traffic, just a few bikers. Lots of hairpin bends! Its not the most direct route but great fun.

Enjoy yourselves

CornishMac


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the replies folks... you've certainly given me a bit to chew on :wink:


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there, I travel to Italy regularly (work in NW Italy), the only way for me to go is the route suggested by Rapido 691. Calais or Dunkerque, brugge, Brussels, luxembourg. Metz. Strasbourg,cross over the Rhine into Germany, Basle, St Gottard Tunnel, Logano, Milan . Going this way avoids a lot of tolls, the St Gottard is free as long as you have the "vignette", The swiss border can be a trifle difficult, the old gag of the weight of the vehicle not on the V5. have fun !!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks Yeti


----------

